# How to use .srt files or subtitles while playing a video or movie.



## sabret00the (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi guys I'am yet to find out a way to see the subtitles using the .srt file that have downloaded with a video..please help..


----------



## techtronic (Jan 22, 2008)

1.Download VLC Player
2.Open VLC Player 
3.Follow the below attached screenshots
*i27.tinypic.com/2sacg9w.jpg

*i27.tinypic.com/2pqj6mp.jpg

Under Open, open respective AVI File
Enable Use a subtitle file and add the subtitle file
Click OK and enjoy the movie


----------



## casanova (Jan 22, 2008)

Alternatively, you can rename your srt file to the same as your video file. eg. if your video file is movie.avi, rename your srt file to movie.srt, install a codecs pack (k-lite codec pack) and u r done


----------



## Pathik (Jan 22, 2008)

Yup.. I use vlc 4 using srt subtitles


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, Go to Casanova's way if u wanna remain with ur same media player and use techtronic's if u want to use VLC. BTW VLC is really great.


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 22, 2008)

wow that's some instant help at hand..thanks lads..


----------



## Ecko (Jan 22, 2008)

very simple method to use .srt file
If you use K-Lite codec pack
Or windows media player classic 
Just rename the .srt file to the name exactly same as the movie video u wanna watch
Put them in same folder n enjoy 

For example if you have a movie called "*Rendition.avi"*
Just rename the srt file to "*Rendition.srt*"


----------



## mobileman (Jan 24, 2008)

hi, 

can anyone guide me too,

well, that is the advantage of this to use in videos?

be kind


thanking you in advance

mobileman


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 25, 2008)

mobileman said:


> hi,
> 
> can anyone guide me too,
> 
> ...


 
hey buddy .srt files are downloaded to view subtitles for movies and videos downloaded as dvd rip from torrents..hope that helps


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 25, 2008)

^Use K-Lite codec pack's latest version along with Direct VOBSub plug-in which should do the trick for directly synching the subtitles.If it's a .avi movie file downloaded via torrents then make sure you rename the .srt subtitle file to the exact same name as your movie file.Eg: Matrix_Revolution_1.avi (for movie) & Matrix_Revolution_1.srt (or .sub for the subtitle file).Remember if the file names differ then it won't pick up the subtitle directly. 

@mobileman:The advantage of using a subtitle in a movie is to pick up some words which are not heard properly by some people.Usually many words are spoken softly,wisphered,spoken too fast or in a slang manner.So to get those words you can have subtitles enabled to let you know what's happening.Alternatively it acts as a translation for watching different language movies/non-native language movies.


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ I'am using VLC player and the subtitles are working with it...thanks for sharing this method though..


----------



## notme1 (Apr 6, 2010)

You can also use the www.fsubs.com service which will automatically rename the subtitle file based on your movie's filename, its quite useful


----------



## CA50 (Apr 6, 2010)

the simple and the best method is explained by casanova
just rename the *.srt file to the name of the video file.

example if the name of the video file is "terminator.avi" then rename the srt file to "terminator.srt", now when you play the video file the subtitile file is automatically loaded.


----------

